# TV Exercise programs...free



## fitnessvideos123 (Sep 4, 2011)

I just thought this may be useful to you all. The programs seen on TV; P90X, Zumba Fitness, and Flirty Girl Fitness.... You can download all 3 programs free. Here are the videos:

youtube.com/watch?v=6UySZ8gHSsE        [P90X]
youtube.com/watch?v=odGkxqCsItk        [Zumba]
youtube.com/watch?v=HUaBDnd3-Gs        [Flirty Girl Fitness]


----------



## Arnold (Sep 4, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*fitnessvideos123* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## fit4life (Sep 5, 2011)

welcome


----------

